# paint removal



## Ridin' my Schween (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi All,
I am new to the site and can't navigate as well as some of you so I need help. I recently bought a bike that has been repainted and wondered if there is a way to remove the top layer to uncover the original paint. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Lamont (Jun 20, 2017)

New at this also ... but I have had some success using Acetone ( ie nailpolish remover concentrate ) and a soft tooth brush and a rag .

many others have posted here on cabe  and have had success with  success graffitti remover and goop off products. 

My novice lessons learned first hand 

-DONT Abrate....  the highest priority is not damaging the existing factory paint , abrasion takes no prisoners, likely will take the OG paint down as you go.  if you are tempted to use rubbing compound or 0000 steel wool, do not succum.  If you must abrate and have no will to resist temptation to abrate, use the compound sold for clearing fogged headlamps on cars until you are over it. If you are determined yet to Abrate in vain , cleaners made for fiberglass showers and tubs are less harmful than rubbing compound. 


- be patient !

when working with a dissolver solution, keep a limited scope starting at least important noticeable parts of the frame.

Using acetone is not the preferred method among those with more experience. search the forum and there are some in depth discussions from experienced experts 

note : if you try acetone, (or other similar fast evaporating dissolvers) you need to work quickly in micro sections, as it dries up in minutes and cant be rubbed off.   look for cheap deals on makeup remover pads, they are ideal. multiple  small rags are better than one , and a true cotton terry washcloth stolen from the ritz is better for the first peel and scubbing as you absorb diluted spray over.

dissolve and absorb , wash away the agent as you go .


I hope you also will  hear from experts and or others can provide  reference links  to existing posts of proven methods ... we will both be reading them !

(And, fyi  the 9th step  of the  twelve  is ,   keeping  in perspective:  its just old bike , if its not prefect , thats ok )


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Jun 21, 2017)

Excellent advice... thanks!


----------

